# How to set up hardware



## Guffy (Dec 10, 2016)

Goodday.

First i gotta say that I'm a complete newbie when it comes to hardware, i've basically never touched anything but guitar gear.. so with that in mind.. i recently acquired a hardware reverb, but i'm not quite sure how to route audio signal out from my interface into the reverb and back into the interface - or well, i'm not sure if i'm doing it right.

Here's the back of my interface:






Here's the back of the reverb:






I have these cables:









I tried plugging both male and female XLR from Balanced DI and DO on the reverb to the line input/output on my interface, but.. i'm not sure where to go from there.

Messed around a bit in the mixer for the interface and in cubase, but no luck so far.
Also, the TC software isn't available for Windows 10 as far as i know, but i don't think thats necessary to run it, just to recall presets etc within the DAW.

Could anyone point me in the right direction?
Do i need different cables?
Do i need a different interface?
Do i just need to try harder on the software side of things? (inside the mixer and cubase etc)

I found surprisingly little on the subject when searching around..

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Prockamanisc (Dec 10, 2016)

You have to set up the VST Connections under the Devices menu in Cubase. A quick YouTube search would be of great use. If that doesn't help, lemme know and I'll explain more.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd use the S/PDIF I/O if you can, especially if it's independent of the main analog I/O on the Focusrite.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 10, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> You have to set up the VST Connections under the Devices menu in Cubase



I tried that, but it didn't really make any difference. All i heard was noise.



Nick Batzdorf said:


> I'd use the S/PDIF I/O if you can, especially if it's independent of the main analog I/O on the Focusrite.



Whats the difference between S/PDIF and the cables im using? Funny i asked a guy at music store if using the S/PDIF i/o's would be an option, and he said he would definitely not recommend that


----------



## Kent (Dec 10, 2016)

Fugdup said:


> Whats the difference between S/PDIF and the cables im using? Funny i asked a guy at music store if using the S/PDIF i/o's would be an option, and he said he would definitely not recommend that



Well, for one, S/PDIF stands for "Sony/Philips Digital Interface Format." It's sort of a consumer-grade AES/EBU (professional-standard digital audio standard). In practice this means that it usually runs compressed signal (I think 20 bits) instead of the full 24.

No need to lose fidelity unless you need to, right? The analog connections will preserve everything you want to keep.


----------



## Kent (Dec 10, 2016)

You were using the analog IO (on the left of the back of the reverb unit) and not the AES/EBU DI/DO (on the mid-right), right? The physical XLR connection looks the same but your Focusrite is sending an analog signal and it would mean nothing to the digital input... and vice versa.


----------



## pkm (Dec 11, 2016)

To go analog (using the cables you have): 

Focusrite Line Output 3/4 > Reverb Balanced Input 1/2 (on the left of the picture).
Reverb Balanced Output 1/2 > Focusrite Line Input 3/4.

To go digital:

Focusrite S/PDIF Out > Reverb S/PDIF DI (next to the AES/EBU ports)
Reverb S/PDIF DO > Focusrite S/PDIF In.

Then it's just a matter of sending audio out Output 3/4 on your Focusrite, and getting audio back from Input 3/4 (or via the S/PDIF I/O). I don't use Cubase, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 11, 2016)

> Well, for one, S/PDIF stands for "Sony/Philips Digital Interface Format." It's sort of a consumer-grade AES/EBU (professional-standard digital audio standard). In practice this means that it usually runs compressed signal (I think 20 bits) instead of the full 24.
> 
> No need to lose fidelity unless you need to, right? The analog connections will preserve everything you want to keep.



S/PDIF and AES/EBU are the same digital format with different electrical characteristics (it's been years and I forget the details, but AES is balanced and uses XLR connectors, wired S/PDIF as on the devices in the pictures uses RCA connectors). Most equipment from the past 20 years or longer will let you use the either one with a simple plug adapter, no transformer. But you don't need an adapter with those two units anyway, just a pair of S/PDIF cables.

You will lose nothing by using S/PDIF, because it's a direct digital transfer, and that's why I recommended that you use it if you can - and why the manufacturers bothered to put it on your units in the first place. It will absolutely not truncate a 24-bit signal to 20 bits or compress the signal.

There's nothing particularly wrong with using analog, but unlike a digital transfer, you will lose something, however slight, with each digital/analog conversion in either direction. So if you can avoid it, why not.

***

NOW. The big issue with our setup is that the audio interface has only two inputs, which the reverb unit has to occupy... that is, unless the S/PDIF in/out is independent. Is it?


----------



## Guffy (Dec 14, 2016)

Lots of great info here, thanks!

Nick: I went and bought a pair of SPDIF cables, but it turns out i completely forgot that the one end of the cables need to be RCA.. Couldn't find any cables like this anywhere. Guess i'll go for an adapter.



Nick Batzdorf said:


> NOW. The big issue with our setup is that the audio interface has only two inputs, which the reverb unit has to occupy... that is, unless the S/PDIF in/out is independent. Is it?



By independent, what exactly do you mean? (again, forgive me for my lack of knowledge on this )


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 16, 2016)

I mean independent of the analog ins and outs, so you can send the reverb signal to and from the S/PDIFs and the main signal to your speakers.

Does it have two digital ins + two analog ins?


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 20, 2016)

Congratulations on the TC Fireworx.
I agree SPDIF is great way to go.
It will sound as good as AES and leave AES open for even more gear like the excellent Antelope Audio Guitar Processors.
Check the Ohmage to see if 75 or 110 is required.

I can lend a hand once you see a signal in the hardware meters.

If you do want to use analog you'll need XLR to TS Mono.
Only 1 ring on the Jack like your Guitar.

You can see 3 x Fireworx below.
2 x using ADAT another AES/EBU.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 20, 2016)

Slightly unrelated.
But an expression pedal into the Fireworx allows modulating FX Parameters in real time without the Windows/OSX operating systems glitching the sound or making annoying zippers.
I have incredible Ducking Reverbs and Delays, blended Pitch shifting in real time.
Someone could make a fortune on a TC Fireworx plug in for UAD or VST if they bypassed the gunk of non audio based operating systems.

I program vocal FX for those I work with. I use expression aftertouch and MIDI CCs making me thier personal sound man.

Amazing what one can do with some in depth study of the TC Fireworx.
Singers who contract me know what they're getting, and they pay what I ask since I'm a free agent.

Read that MANUAL.
15 exercises offered should be repeated over and over until memorized.
You won't regret it.


----------



## Joe_D (Dec 20, 2016)

Fugdup said:


> …I went and bought a pair of SPDIF cables, but it turns out i completely forgot that the one end of the cables need to be RCA.. Couldn't find any cables like this anywhere. Guess i'll go for an adapter…



BOTH ends of your S/PDIF cables should be RCA. PKM outlined the routing above. Here's a picture:






Here's a typical S/PDIF coaxial cable:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3ft-Coaxial...igital-Coax-/181809365406?hash=item2a54aec19e

I'm not recommending this exact cable (it's just an example); follow chimuelo's advice and check the resistance (Ohms) specified in the manual before buying your cables. Note that any old stereo RCA cables might look as if they could work, but they probably won't; buy real S/PDIF coax cables. Also, shorter is better, but don't stress over a foot or two difference in length. Don't get a very long one "just in case you might want the units to be far apart someday," though; S/PDIF is not nearly as robust as AES/EBU, so keep it short-ish to avoid problems (it is an unbalanced signal, after all).


----------



## Guffy (Dec 21, 2016)

Really appreciate all the help guys.
So, a pair of these should work fine, right? http://www.audioquest.com/seventy-five-ohm/forest
(Will there be any difference in 0,75 meters and 1,5 meters? Doesn't really matter for me, just curious)

Also, the only word about ohm's in the manual is this:

Word Clock Input: RCA Phono, *75 ohm*, 0.6 to 10 Vpp

What do i do with this info?


----------



## Joe_D (Dec 21, 2016)

I haven't used that cable. It looks like it would work, but when I checked the price list, it looks like it's pretty expensive. There's lots of marketing lingo in their description, and they sell some "overkill" cables (stuff waaay more expensive than necessary but without performance benefit, IMO). But if you can get two of those for a reasonable price, they'd probably work. Maybe someone else has used that cable and can comment.

The cheapest reliable S/PDIF cable I've used is a Hosa (something like a DRA-501; don't remember the exact model number). Unless you're touring heavily with it (or banging cables around just for fun ), it should be plenty good enough.

As for what to do with the impedance rating, just get one that says 75 Ohm. As for length, any properly spec'ed cable 2 meters or under should perform identically in most cases. I just meant not to get a 10 meter cable or something like that.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 21, 2016)

Joe_D said:


> I haven't used that cable. It looks like it would work, but when I checked the price list, it looks like it's pretty expensive.



It's crazy how hard it is to find these kind of cables around here, even online (Norway)
I already picked up some of those cables earlier today, was pretty pricy, but i don't wanna spend ages trying to find a slightly cheaper brand which may be miles away. So hopefully it'll do the trick!

I'll get back to you guys later and see how it goes


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 21, 2016)

Hosa stuff always works and is cheap in respect to price.
I used a TosLink to AES/EBU Converter for 7 years and it works fine.
Back then hundreds of dollars for converters were the norm.
I use their insert cables, digital cables, converters and all of it works fine.
I tear down and set up all of the time too.


----------



## higgs (Dec 21, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> I use their insert cables, digital cables, converters and all of it works fine.
> I tear down and set up all of the time too.


The first bit of positive 'press' I've seen for Hosa's hoses. I worked at GC for a little over two years and listened to people gripe about the quality - I've never had a single issue, and I operate with several Hosa's in my pipeline. They've been great, but I could never speak for the durability of the cables in a mobile or setup/teardown rig.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 21, 2016)

Guitar Center is whiners central.
I sympathies with your gig there, but most likely as I did you worked there for discounts on gear.
I worked at Starsound Audio, still around, bought everything at cost and 10%.
Owner loved me.
Sold Herbie Hancock a Yamaha DMP7 and PCM 70.
Then moved so much Allen & Heath/ Alexis ADATs that manufacturers gave me a bonus.

All I did was practice all day, soon as somebody asked these cats about digital, MIDI or synths they'd call me on the intercom.

I was the finisher....

Folks would always ask if I could give them a good deal, and I'd say yes....a sore dick deal..
They say what's that.?
I'd reply you can't beat it..

Ankyu


----------



## higgs (Dec 21, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Folks would always ask if I could give them a good deal, and I'd say yes....a sore dick deal..
> They say what's that.?
> I'd reply you can't beat it..


HAAHAHAH! Oh man, the war stories... Yep, gear deals for sure. The Toontrack folks gave me everything they had at the time, and Avid (Avid/M-Audio at that time) gave me a pair of DSM2's and a pair DSM3's as well. One day I came home to four massive heavy boxes of sound - 'twas a great day that almost made me forget what a...challenging gig that was.

--EDIT: Apologies for hijacking the thread


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 21, 2016)

He'll be okay with the hijack.
We hooked him up..


----------



## Guffy (Dec 22, 2016)

Finally it's up and running!
Thanks for all the help, everyone 

Sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah the TC Fireworx is a gem of a unit.
I used old PCM 41/42s PCM 70/80s in the last century and thought I had no need for other hardware FX.
Bought a PCM 91 and realized it was basically a Digitech as it was just not Lexi enough.

But a few years ago I saw an engineer using an expression pedal and a TC Fireworx and since bought 4 units.
The ADAT I/Os are especially cool.

Got the Pink Floyd Money preset I throw on my Guitarist.
Killer PitchShift/Reverb followed by a Ducking Delay.


----------

